# are Zapi controllers still around?



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

dtbaker said:


> I've noticed a couple OLD stories about using Zapi controllers, which enable DC regen... are they still around? why not? Seems like it would be a great thing to get some regen power from DC motors if it wasn't too complicated or too expensive?!


Lets just say regen didn't work out. All reports that I have read about people using regen on their Zapi resulted in the controller blowing up. There is more to it, but regen and series wound motors is not practical and rarely works the way it should.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

TheSGC said:


> ... regen and series wound motors is not practical and rarely works the way it should.


I figured as much..... ah well. perhaps when the price of ultra-capacitors comes down it would be worth re-considering...


----------

